# 2016 buck



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

32F feels like 21F wind NW @ 17mph. by 9:30 am it was down to 32 with a wind chill of 18F and 25 mph winds. Glad the wood burner was fired up as I came in frozen.

4:40pm in my front yard, first seen at 2:30, he was chasing does.

Buck hammer ruined the heart and lungs he went about 10 feet. I call him a 7 1/2 as one brow tine is broken off.




























 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

good eating there, Nice


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice work and congrats.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks.

 Al


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

nice work. I'm a fan of the remington buckhammer slugs as well.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

To bad they are not made and sold any longer. Figure they dropped them because they were affordable compare to the other stuff in their slug line. The were affordable and worked real well.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go Alley! Nice buck. So far Ive never lived in a region that required slugs, so havent kept up with the different types. How far out can you hit em?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I would never take a shot my self past about 125 yards. But with todays slugs in a rifled barrel 250 yards would be about the limit for a expert which I am not.

 Al


----------

